# [MOREY'S MINOR TRADE] Singletary for Strawberry



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Posted Aug. 25, 2008
> 
> PHOENIX — The Phoenix Suns announced today that the club has acquired rookie guard Sean Singletary from the Houston Rockets in exchange for guard D.J. Strawberry.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/suns/news/singletary_080825.html

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/djstrawberry.html

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/D.J.-Strawberry-1076/


Strawberry > Luther, so the next move is ?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Rockets acquire D.J. Strawberry*

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/singletary_080825.html


> PHOENIX — The Phoenix Suns announced today that the club has acquired rookie guard Sean Singletary from the Houston Rockets in exchange for guard D.J. Strawberry.
> 
> “Sean gives us depth at the point guard spot,” said Suns President of Basketball Operations and General Manager Steve Kerr. “We like his instincts and his ability to run a team. He also puts a lot of pressure on the ball defensively. We thank D.J. for his contributions and wish him well.”


Steal


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: [ MOREY'S MINOR TRADE] Singletary for Strawberry*

You beat me. :curse:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [ MOREY'S MINOR TRADE] Singletary for Strawberry*

*IN MOREY WE TRUST.​*


*Strawberry is ranked #1 of class 2007.

ans Singletary is ranked #80 of class 2007.

*

http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre...hp?year=2007&sort2=DESC&draft=0&pos=0&sort=13


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [ MOREY'S MINOR TRADE] Singletary for Strawberry*



> He (Strawberry) is expected to be with the Rockets in training camp and in the preseason. His contract is non-guaranteed unless he makes the opening night roster.
> 
> "He's got a shot to make it," Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said. "He's different. He's athletic, can really defend multiple guard spots. Phoenix was starting to use him at the one. That's where he'll be unique. He might have a chance to catch on in the league even he was just at the two just from his defensive ability.
> 
> "If we feel like he can (handle the point offensively) then we feel like we got something there."


Link


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: [ MOREY'S MINOR TRADE] Singletary for Strawberry*

Looks like the Rockets are dead set on shutting down players this year


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [ MOREY'S MINOR TRADE] Singletary for Strawberry*

I heard he is a tenacious defender. I see this as a another good investment for the future.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [ MOREY'S MINOR TRADE] Singletary for Strawberry*

I'll take it. Even if he doesn't have a spot on this team, he's coveted by many other teams that can give us someone useful in another trade. Or better yet, is that finally the green light that Head is expendable.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [ MOREY'S MINOR TRADE] Singletary for Strawberry*

I think he is another trading chip for us. I like this trade by Morey.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [ MOREY'S MINOR TRADE] Singletary for Strawberry*

*Profile*


http://www.draftexpress.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1935


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VX-4vu3F3AY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VX-4vu3F3AY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey guys just got back from China after 2 and half month. 
It seems like you guys like this trade but you really think hes better then Luther?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

All houston franchises should see how many sons of former athletes they can sign in 2008. The Rockets have bones and strawberry. The texans have dominique barber and kyle shanahan. The astros had jose cruz jr. 
I wonder if im missing anyone.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

meaningless!

in term of win


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> meaningless!
> 
> in term of win


*It,s minor trade.*


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e_qonB4T2zI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e_qonB4T2zI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> meaningless!
> 
> in term of win


Just like Marion for Shaq was a fair trade........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

My goodness, I LOVE this deal. I have been a huge fan of Strawberry. He just neede to improve his offensive game, but his defense is what I like most about him. Hes not a lock down guy, but he knows how to play decent defense. 

I ****ing love our team... This could be our Rondo...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> My goodness, I LOVE this deal. I have been a huge fan of Strawberry. He just neede to improve his offensive game, but his defense is what I like most about him. Hes not a lock down guy, but he knows how to play decent defense.
> 
> I ****ing love our team... This could be our Rondo...


He could be your Joe Johnson.... He has top level defensive skills, and was just lacking in a jump shot which was why he didn't get much playing time in D'Antoni's system. That and D'Antoni only plays 7-8 guys. Anyways, 1000 shots a day over summer would change all that and from what I saw in Summer league, his ball handling has vastly improved and so has his shot. It's not quite there yet, but a season or two would do the trick.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

see him play.

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/2207730/3392062



What they are saying on Phoenix board.

http://phxsuns.net/showthread.php?t=906


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I just found out he's 6'5". And from what I've heard he can effectively guard both guard spots. It's certain now that we won't start the season with both him and Head on the roster. What about Ewing JR!?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> All houston franchises should see how many sons of former athletes they can sign in 2008. The Rockets have bones and strawberry. The texans have dominique barber and kyle shanahan. The astros had jose cruz jr.
> I wonder if im missing anyone.


Patrick Ewing JR?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [ MOREY'S MINOR TRADE] Singletary for Strawberry*

And Kevin Durant is ranked 78?

What kind of ranking is that? 



mtlk said:


> *IN MOREY WE TRUST.​*
> 
> 
> *Strawberry is ranked #1 of class 2007.
> ...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Seems like everyone is jazzed about Strawberry but, this is really a cap clearing move designed to position us to resign Deke, Landry, and also sign Dorsey since his deal is not done yet.

We got rid of a guarnteed contract for a non-guarnteed. DJ will not make this roster so we do not have to pay him UNLESS we work one more trade for Head and maybe Francis.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao-Mutombo
Scola-Landry-Hayes-Dorsey-Harris-Ewing
Artest-Battier
McGrady-Barry-Head-Strawberry
Alston-Francis-Brooks

Thats 17? I am still dissapointted that we traded Novak. Heres hoping we can trade off Ewing & head at the very least. Hopefully also get a decent PG if Dorsey is included????????


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Patrick Ewing JR?


Holy crap, how did i forget pat


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [ MOREY'S MINOR TRADE] Singletary for Strawberry*



Dean the Master said:


> And Kevin Durant is ranked 78?
> 
> What kind of ranking is that?



*Class rank *is the best numbers of Combine Results which include

1- No Step Vertical Jump (in.) 

2- Max Vertical Jump (in.)

3- Bench Press (185 lbs)(reps)

4- Lane Agility Drill 3/4(sec.)

5- Court sprint (sec.)


http://www.nbadraft.net/2008_nbapredraftcamp_combine.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Suns' Strawberry learned from his father's mistakes
> 
> Updated 4/5/2008 1:13 PM
> 
> ...



http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/suns/2008-04-04-strawberry_N.htm


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> *Terps' Strawberry Grows Into His Own*
> 
> By Mike Wise
> Thursday, March 8, 2007
> ...


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/03/07/AR2007030702550.html


----------

